# Frabill Trekker 2



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

Any reviews on this shanty? Thinking of getting rid of the old shappell and upgrading. The 2 reviews on cabelas website are very positive.


----------



## BASSMAST3R (Nov 6, 2008)

RyGuy525 said:


> Any reviews on this shanty? Thinking of getting rid of the old shappell and upgrading. The 2 reviews on cabelas website are very positive.


 i have one and love it not 1 problem with it


----------



## shantzonpoint (Feb 4, 2007)

I checked one out at Gander Mountain yesterday and it seems like a nice shanty. I own a Clam Yukon so here is my comparison between the two.

One thing I like about the Trekker over the Clam is the seats are more comfortable. They are more plush and I like the material better. 

I will say the Trekker seats seemed to be a little wobbly to me compared to the Clam seating system which is rock solid. Plus you can attach a console if you want. The perfect combo would be Frabill seats on the Clam base (which can be done). 

The cover material between the two are very comparable.

I like the deep sled on the Clam better. Of course this adds weight but you can pack gear in easier. Either way both shanty's are pretty luxurious.


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

I just checked it out on Frabil's website real quick, and it looks like a good shelter, but at 71 lbs it'll be tough to tow by hand. Just something to think about.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I have thought about that Mark. But if you look at the clams it is actualy lighter than their 2 man shanty. I think i will go sit in one at gander and see what i think. Its either im getting the trekker or the clam guide.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Ry, I got the Trekker last year and love it. My and another adult plus my 9 yr old fit in there pretty good. It doesn't pull bad either. I pulled it several times even in the snow from Ford yact club to the far side of Airport Bay with no problems, hell I was even smoking cigarretes last year to boot. I think it would be just fine for ya. Either way you won't go wrong. Just my .02


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

RyGuy525 said:


> I have thought about that Mark. But if you look at the clams it is actualy lighter than their 2 man shanty. I think i will go sit in one at gander and see what i think. Its either im getting the trekker or the clam guide.


If you're fixed on getting a 2 man then go with the lighter one. I think pulling my Fish Trap Pro sucks, and it's a lot lighter than that Frabil. So go with the lightest one possible. Plus the Frabill is a whole lot cheaper than Clam. I guess Frabill it is!


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

I also have a fish trap pro and your right it does suck to pull! Most of the time i take my cousin with me when i go ice fishing. He's a hockey player so i'll just give him the rope :lol:


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

I bought a trekker last year and I love it. I looked at them at both Gander Mountain and Frank's great outdoors and it looks like they have upgraded the material they use this year, which makes it even better. They also introduced another 2 man size that has better looking seats. I might have to get one of those to use on mine. One nice thing about the trekker is the seats aren't fully integrated into the sled so if you are fishing by yourself you can move the single seat to the center. i think on the guide they are locked in the channel either left or right.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

I would deff get the Trekker over the guide. The guide sits too low for me and I'm pretty sure the Trekker has more room.


----------



## SleePac (Jun 6, 2005)

I was taking a look at the Trekker yesterday too. Nice....very nice! Was actually out to find the Commando - one man - but the Trekker caught my eye for only $20 extra bucks over the Commando. Not crazy about the weight but it would allow for two as opposed to one.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Just bought the Trekker II at gander for $299. I cant wait to break it in. As far as the weight issue is concerned, it was the lightest I could find up here for a 2 man flip style.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

To anyone that has the Trekker/Trekker 2 I have a question. IF you use the hitch to hook up to a quad is there any piece left on the base that would stick out after the hitch is unhooked? The reason I ask is I got rid of my truck and only have a Jeep Liberty now and with the back seats down I have exactly 61 inches length to play with, the Frabill site says the Trekkers are 60 inches long.............I want to get one and install a tow bar but I'm worried about it fitting in my Jeep...........as I said the max. I have to work with is 61 inches.

I want a 2 man flip with a tow bar attachment and cover.......... but as I said I only have 61 inches of room to make it fit........not sure if the Trekker will work...and not sure if the Trekker dimensions are exactly as listed.

QUICK SOMEBODY RUN OUT TO THEIR GARAGE AND MEASURE THE BASE ON THEIR TREKKER.........LMAO.

Thanks guys .


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> QUICK SOMEBODY RUN OUT TO THEIR GARAGE AND MEASURE THE BASE ON THEIR TREKKER.........LMAO.



:lol: No hitch here!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> :lol: No hitch here!



Do you think the 60 inch measurement the web site shows for the length is accurate? Because I'm really cutting it close as I said there is just 61 inches in my Jeep to make it fit........only reason I ask is my Shappell lists one length folded up but is actually about an 1 1/2 longer than that.


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the 2 man Shappell that is a few years old with measurements
48x37x8 folded up don't know if that helps. It's more a 1 person by the time you get your gear and heater set up. Just given you some measurements to work with.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Checked out all the flip overs at Franks last year, and still like my buds Shappell Rover 2.0. Great 2 man shanty with deep tub, bench seat w/storage net under for rods. Locking sleeves on conduit that make it easy to put up and take down. If I get one, as of now it will be one of those. They make a 1.5 Thats comparible to the trap pro, that I'd get for a 1 man.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

SURF&TURF said:


> I have the 2 man Shappell that is a few years old with measurements
> 48x37x8 folded up don't know if that helps. It's more a 1 person by the time you get your gear and heater set up. Just given you some measurements to work with.



Thanks for that. I have a Shappell DX3000 and that will fit in the Jeep alright but the Trekker is listed at 60inches and the base is a lot longer than my DX.

I'm making a trip in a week or so and actually try to put a folded one in the Jeep to see if it fits.........if it does its staying in there as I'll buy it....:lol::evil:



DAN............


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds like a plan, good luck!!


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I own two Frabills. The big super shak xl that fisher 4 people(3 comftorably). And the little 1 man flip style. Can't say anything bad about either. Had the big one for 3 years now, never a problem. Bought the small one last year, worked well for me when I was heading out alone. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

wally-eye said:


> Do you think the 60 inch measurement the web site shows for the length is accurate? Because I'm really cutting it close as I said there is just 61 inches in my Jeep to make it fit........only reason I ask is my Shappell lists one length folded up but is actually about an 1 1/2 longer than that.


I just ran out to the garage to measure. It is 60 inches. If you plan to add an ATV attachment, you might consider modifying it so you can easily take it on and off for loading in the jeep.
I needed to do something similiar for pier fishing. I modified an "all terrain wagon" for towing my gear out on the piers. The handle was too long and awkward to fit into my cherokee, so I just bought a different bolt that was a bit longer than the factory version and added a simple wing nut. Easy on, easy off. Maybe you can do something similiar with the tow hitch?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> I just ran out to the garage to measure. It is 60 inches. If you plan to add an ATV attachment, you might consider modifying it so you can easily take it on and off for loading in the jeep.
> I needed to do something similiar for pier fishing. I modified an "all terrain wagon" for towing my gear out on the piers. The handle was too long and awkward to fit into my cherokee, so I just bought a different bolt that was a bit longer than the factory version and added a simple wing nut. Easy on, easy off. Maybe you can do something similiar with the tow hitch?



Thanks a lot for that information as that is exactly what I was looking for. I remeasured the Jeep and with my seat up just a little I can squeak out about 62 inches maybe a tad more so even with a cover it should fit ok.

I kind of figured I'd have to take some kind of Red Green approach to the hitch but I'm sure I can figure that one out...........

Thanks again as that IS helpful AND hopeful... now where's my money...:lol:

Good luck.

Dan


----------

